# Has anyone been to the Michael Ellis School?



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

I am looking for reviews on his school, the two week intensive obedience class. 
Thank you


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Haven't been to his school but think I would like it based on his DVDs. I've used many of his training techniques successfully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

My GSD and I were there for the Intensive OB course in spring 2010. I enjoyed it. He went through marker training, how to teach heeling/sit/down/stay/touch pad/recall via marker training and luring. He went through how to use food/tug as a reward (pretty much like his DVDs). He went through the judicial use of corrections during training. 

I took a lot of notes and felt like I was studying for a college course, LOL.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have. It was amazing. He is truly a very gifted trainer. And he communicates exceptionally well. You feel comfortable with him right away. He has two assistants, Lindsey and Forrest who are also fantastic. Watching them all work their own dogs is very cool. The class is 5 days a week half lecture half hands on. I wish I would have rented a room from Lindsey instead of staying in a motel because I was bored on the weekend. But I'm not sure if that is still an option. You won't regret taking the class, I promise you that. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

San said:


> My GSD and I were there for the Intensive OB course in spring 2010. I enjoyed it. He went through marker training, how to teach heeling/sit/down/stay/touch pad/recall via marker training and luring. He went through how to use food/tug as a reward (pretty much like his DVDs). He went through the judicial use of corrections during training.
> 
> I took a lot of notes and felt like I was studying for a college course, LOL.


SO many notes! Lol same here. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I like Michael Ellis and if I lived closer i would do it. He always looks like he just climbed out of bed on his dvds though. It seems to me he would try to look more professional on days that he is being filmed.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh good!!!
Another question.
I want to bring my dog who is reactive to other dogs and a couple of other triggers, she isn't as bad as her sister. We have worked on focus quite a bit but she is the farthest thing from okay. Do you think I could bring a reactive dog?

I have two littermates, they are both reactive. For the money I have spent on training and equipment already, they still need tons more.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Dotty said:


> Oh good!!!
> Another question.
> I want to bring my dog who is reactive to other dogs and a couple of other triggers, she isn't as bad as her sister. We have worked on focus quite a bit but she is the farthest thing from okay. Do you think I could bring a reactive dog?
> 
> I have two littermates, they are both reactive. For the money I have spent on training and equipment already, they still need tons more.


I think that having your dog there with you would be a really good idea. Micheal Ellis could give you hands on advice on how to work through the reacitivity.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

robk said:


> I think that having your dog there with you would be a really good idea. Micheal Ellis could give you hands on advice on how to work through the reacitivity.


If that is true, I could just cry, I would be so happy.

I bought these two pups out of grief having just lost my dog after 15 years. There was no thought whatsoever put into buying them.

They are hard core working dogs and they can't go do anything really because they are so reactive. I thought all dogs would be like my one that passed away, not so!


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

On the reactivity part, the dogs are worked one at a time. However, unless that has changed in the last couple of years, all the dogs are crated next to each other in a room when they are not being worked.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

San said:


> On the reactivity part, the dogs are worked one at a time. However, unless that has changed in the last couple of years, all the dogs are crated next to each other in a room when they are not being worked.


Thank you!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

robk said:


> I like Michael Ellis and if I lived closer i would do it. He always looks like he just climbed out of bed on his dvds though. It seems to me he would try to look more professional on days that he is being filmed.


Nope that's just his hair  he's very laid back, is who he is, no fakeness kind of guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I brought my reactive dog. And yes they are all worked separate. But they are kept in a room in crates. So make sure your dog is in the end and cover the crate front with a sheet or blanket so she doesn't have to see he other dogs pass by. And just plan with other people to bring yours in and out without the other dogs around. Talk to Michael on the first day, and tell him your dog is dog reactive and have him show you the best way to get the dog in and out without causing issues. I asked ahead of time, and they told me yes, to bring my reactive dog. No problem. 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Capone22 said:


> I brought my reactive dog. And yes they are all worked separate. But they are kept in a room in crates. So make sure your dog is in the end and cover the crate front with a sheet or blanket so she doesn't have to see he other dogs pass by. And just plan with other people to bring yours in and out without the other dogs around. Talk to Michael on the first day, and tell him your dog is dog reactive and have him show you the best way to get the dog in and out without causing issues. I asked ahead of time, and they told me yes, to bring my reactive dog. No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Good!!!
Yay!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We took Detection/Nosework classes from Andrew Ramsey, who now teaches them at the ME School. At the time though, the classes were at Andrew's house. The only time I was at the school was when Andrew and Jeff Frawley of Leerburg were filming the Nosework DVDs - Halo and I make a brief appearance in the first DVD, the Foundation of Nosework. They were also re-filming parts of some of Michael's DVDs where apparently the sound wasn't that great in the original, and we had to wait until they were ready for us, so we watched while they did that. Lindsey was there and a few other people I wasn't familiar with. And afterwards Michael came over and introduced himself to us and chatted for a minute. 

We did private training with Lisa Maze for about 6 months, she's Michael's partner in the Loup du Soleil Belgian Malinois kennel, and she sometimes works at the school assisting with classes. I'd love to go to the school, it's not that far from me, but it's expensive!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd like to go, I'm sure I'd learn a whole lot, but the price of the course, cost of travel, cost of lodging is a bit too much.

I'd say if you have the money, go for it.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Muskeg said:


> I'd like to go, I'm sure I'd learn a whole lot, but the price of the course, cost of travel, cost of lodging is a bit too much.
> 
> I'd say if you have the money, go for it.


I figure I will save money, I have already spent tons and we are no way even close to being 'there'

Going to dog training school has always been on my bucket list, so why not, it is a perfect time having two GS pups


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I've never even heard of him. Is he out in BC? I'll have to google him.

And fancy seeing you here Dotty! For a second I was confused and thought I was on the avenue 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

